# Konfiguration von NETGEAR DG824M



## Johannes Postler (29. November 2003)

Hi Leute!

Folgendes Problem:
Habe einen neuen Netgear DG824M Router mit eingebautem Modem. Die AON-Speed Verbindung klappt aber nicht.

Fragen:    1)   PPPoE oder PPPoA
                  2) VC-Based oder LLC-Based
                  3) Wenn VC - welches Verhältnis?

Wär auch super, wenn ihr jemand eine Konfig-Datei hätte!

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## hadschi (20. Dezember 2003)

*Router Einstellungen*

Hallo Tiroler,
wie geht es mit deinem Router Hast du ihm schon im Einsatz?
Habe momentan das gleiche Problem. Hab ein Netgear Modem DM602Bv2 würd es gern zum laufen bringen und dann einen Router mit Printserver (Digitus)anschließen. Kannst du mir deine Einstellungen zukommenlassen, wäre eine große Hilfe für mich. 
Danke.


----------

